# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Բնապահպանություն >  էկոլոգիապես մաքուր փոխադրամիջոց,

## Grieg

Սիրելի բնասեր հասարակություն~

Հեծանվորդ Սամվել Հովհաննիսյանի հեղինակած այս հեծանվակառքը (riksha) արտասահմանյան երկրներում մեծ հեղինակություն է վայելում:
Լինելով էկոլոգիապես մաքուր փոխադրամիջոց, այն կարող է նպաստել քաղաքի էկոլոգիական վիճակի բարելավմանը:
Ինչպես նաև տուրիստական ինդուստրիայի գրավիչ մաս կարող է հանդիսանալ…
Բարձրություն 1.73 մ
Լայնություն 1.10մ
Երկարություն 2.70 մ
Միջին արագություն հարթ տեղանքում առանց ուղևոների 20-22 Կմ/ժ
Միջին արագություն հարթ տեղանքում ուղևոներով 18-20 Կմ/ժ
Տարողություն- երկու ուղևոր
Առավելագույն բեռնվածությունը 220 կգ
Ռիկշայի հնարավոր կիրարկման կամ կատարելագործման հետ կապված խորհուրդները կամ առաջարկները խնդրում եմ գրել այս հասցեով~
"Repair Workshop" hvz84@yahoo.com
Երևան , Լենինգրադյան 31, Հայաստան
Հեծանիվների Վերանորոգման Արվեստնոց
Tel :Smile:  093  42 66 54
http://hvzbike.blogspot.com
http://Bigfamily.am/eco
Ռիկշայի բացման արարողությունը տեղի կունենա *Օգոստոսի 22-ին , ժամը 19:00-ին Շառլ Ազնավուրի հրապարակում * ( կինո Մոսկվա )...

Հատուկ շնորհակալություն «Բնատաճար» կազմակերպությանը հյութեղ մրգերով հյուրասիրության համար և “Transparency International” կազմակերպությանը Ռիկշայի ձևավորման համար:

Միացեք  Ձեր հեծանիվներով
Կշրջենք քաղաքի կենտրոնով~~
Ռիկշան սպասում է Ձեր ողջույններին:

Ավելացվել է 12 րոպե անց

----------


## Belle

Ողջունում եմ նախաձեռնությունը..  :Hands Up:  Ռիկշան շաաատ գեղեցիկ է ստացվել.. ու ողջունելի է, որ չի աղտոտում օդը..  :Smile:  

անհամբեր սպասում եմ վաղվա~~ն  :Hands Up:

----------


## Philosopher

Սերիական արտադրության նախագիծ կա՞: Եթե այո, ապա որևէ ինֆորմացիա հասանելի՞ է: Կարելի էր ունենալ :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես հեծանիվին կողմ եմ, բայց ռիկշան ինձ թվում ա չլնող բան ա՝ այսինքն չտարածվող:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ես հեծանիվին կողմ եմ, բայց ռիկշան ինձ թվում ա չլնող բան ա՝ այսինքն չտարածվող:


Համաձայն եմ, իհարկե մտահաղացումը լավն ա, բայց իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով սա ուղղակի ազգային մտածելակերպի հարց ա ու դժվար թե ասենք ջիպ կամ «դորդ ջհար» քշող հայը «իրան թույլ տա» այս փոխադրամիջոցը  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Համաձայն եմ, իհարկե մտահաղացումը լավն ա, բայց իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով սա ուղղակի ազգային մտածելակերպի հարց ա ու դժվար թե ասենք ջիպ կամ «դորդ ջհար» քշող հայը «իրան թույլ տա» այս փոխադրամիջոցը


Ջիպ քշողները դեռ մի կողմ, ես,օրինակ, մեծ հաճույքով հեծանիվ կքշեմ քաղաքում, բայց դրանից չեմ քշի  :Blush:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ջիպ քշողները դեռ մի կողմ, ես,օրինակ, մեծ հաճույքով հեծանիվ կքշեմ քաղաքում, բայց դրանից չեմ քշի


Դե քաղաքում ես էլ չեմ քշի, բայց կայֆ կլինի եթե ասենք մի քանի հոգով հավաքվենք, որ դրանից ունենք ու մի հատ արշավ բան կազմակերպենք, ու բացի սրանից մի քիչ էլ անհարմար ա ոնցոր որովհետև մեծոտ ա ու ավտոտնակ կպահանջի (ի տարբերություն սովորական հեծանիվի) չնայած կարող ա և սխալվում եմ ու շատ կոմպակտ չափերի կարող է հասնել քանդելուց հետո  :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

Դե արի էդքանը քանդի~, հավաքի~.. Բացի այդ` անձամբ իմ համար փոխադրամիջոց կարող ա ծառայել այն, ինչի վրա առանձնապես մեծ ֆիզիկական ջանքեր չես թափում տեղաշարժելուց... Հեծանիվը էլի ոչինչ.. Բայց Ռիկշան ոնց որ ծանր էլ ա:

----------


## Belle

էս ինչ վատատեսական գրառումներ են  :Sad: 
ես հավատում եմ, որ մի օր, Երևանում էլ, ինչպես ասենք, Նյու Յորքում, կտարածվի Ռիկշան..
 սերիանական արտադրության ծրագիր դեռ չկա..
հա, մի քիչ դժվար է այն քշելը, մանավանդ, եթե մեջն էլ մարդիկ են նստած, բայց եթե ուրիշը քշի, ոնց որ լավ ա  :Hands Up:   :Hands Up: 
եկեք վաղը ու ինքներդ տեսեք  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

Ռիկշան հարթավայրերում լավ էլ հաճելի տրանսպորտ է, էժան ու մաքուր, սակայն չեմ պատկերացնում «դիքերով» ու «սպուսկերով» հարուստ, նեղլիկ ու ավտոմեքենաներով առատ փողոցներով մեր քաղաքում այն ինչպես է իրեն դրսևորելու։ Կարելի է կենտրոնում արգելել ավտոմեքենաների երթևեկությունը, այդ դեպքում մենակ կենտրոնի համար ռիկշաներով… եսի՞մ :Think:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Լավ մի հատ լուրջ հարց իսկ մոտավորապես ի՞նչ կարժենա :Smile:

----------


## Belle

> Լավ մի հատ լուրջ հարց իսկ մոտավորապես ի՞նչ կարժենա


եսիմ Նոր ջան.. վաղը կասեմ..  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

Հետաքրքիր բան է, ու երևի թե արժեր ունենալ: Բայց կարծես թե մի շարք թերություններ ունի, ասենք նույն ավտոմեքենային փոխարինելու համար, ինչպիսիք կլինեն.
- Արագության խիստ սահմանափակումը
- Մեծ աշխատատարությունը վարելու ընթացքում
- Ճկունությունը
- Ցուրտ եղանակին, ձնոտ ճանապարհին, կարկուտի ժամանակ վարելը
- ...

----------


## Grieg

տղերք կարծում եմ աղջիկները կսիրեն նման օրիգինալ փոխադրամիջոց  :Cool: ,   ետևի մասում 3 հատ նիհար աղջիկ կարա նստի  :Wink:   այնպես որ ռիկշա վարելու քրտնաջան աշխատանքը  արդարացված է  :LOL:

----------


## Belle

> տղերք կարծում եմ աղջիկները կսիրեն նման օրիգինալ փոխադրամիջոց ,   ետևի մասում 3 հատ նիհար աղջիկ կարա նստի   այնպես որ ռիկշա վարելու քրտնաջան աշխատանքը  արդարացված է


ահա.. ես օրինակ շաաատ ուրախ կլինեմ, եթե մեկն / :Love:  - ը օրինակ  :LOL: / ինձ առաջարկի Ռիկշայով զբոսանք  :Love: 

Վարդան ջան, մենակ հատով չեն հաշվվում աղջիկները, ինռչպես նաև մյուս մարդիկ  :Wink: 
ու մի բան էլ` կամ 3նիհար կամ 1նիհար+1 ոչ նիհար   :LOL: 

չենք մոռացել.. գալու ենքքքքքք  :Hands Up:

----------


## ars83

Երևի վատ բան չի այդ Ռիկշան, բայց ավելի կարևոր է, ինձ թվում է,Երևանի մետրոպոլիտենի ցանցն ընդլայնել՝ էլի էկոլոգիապես ոչ այնքան կեղտոտ փոխադրամիջոց է։

----------


## Chuk

> Երևի վատ բան չի այդ Ռիկշան, բայց ավելի կարևոր է, ինձ թվում է,Երևանի մետրոպոլիտենի ցանցն ընդլայնել՝ էլի էկոլոգիապես ոչ այնքան կեղտոտ փոխադրամիջոց է։


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ: 
Ընդ որում ոչ միայն ընդլայնել երկարացնելով, այլև ընթացքում կանգառներ ավելացնելով:

----------


## Belle

էսօր Սամվելին կասեմ, էդ ուղղությամբ մտածի  :Wink:

----------


## Աթեիստ

Լավն էր, բայց հենց պատկերացրեցի ինձ նման փոխադրամիջոցով գազանանոցի դիքը բարձրանալիս ...
 :Stop:

----------


## Rammstein

Ինչի՞ մենակ գազանանոցի դիքը, սազ Հայաստանը սար ու ձոր ա։ Հեծանիվը էդքան ռեալ չի։
Ամենալավ մաքուր փախադրամիջոցը ջրածնային մեքենան ա։ Ապագան դրանցն ա։
Կամ էլ եթե գա ժամանակ, որ հորինեն հոսանքի լավ կուտակման ձեւ, ապա ամենալավը կլինի էլեկտրական շարժիչով աշխատող տրանսպորտը։

----------


## Sunny Stream

:Yahoo: 
վա~յ էս ի~նչ լավն էր...
էրեխեք, ես ձեզ ՇԱԱԱԱԱԱ~Տ եմ սիրում, ճիշտ եմ ասում!!! Շատ սիրունիկն էր ռիկշան, շատ հարմարավետ... ինքս չփորձեցի քշել, որ մարդկանց էդքան աշխատանքը ջուրը չգցեի  :Blush:  բայց երևույթն իսկապես շատ լավն էր... ապրե´ք... էստեղ են ասել` հալալ ա` մտքներիդ դրեցիք ու արեցիք!!! թող որ հիմնականում մենք-մերոնցով էինք ուրախանում ու նշում ռիկշայի ծնունդը, բայց որ ճիշտ քաղաքականություն վարենք, շուտով բոլորն էլ կիմանան _նրա_ մասին  :Wink: 
ինչ վերաբերում է պիտանելիությանը... էն, ինչ Սամվելն ու էրեխեքն իրենց ձեռքերով արեցին, արդեն շատ մեծ գործ է... եթե պետությունը հասկանա, որ էս գյուտը (մեր շրջանակներում, քանի որ այստեղ առաջինն է) իսկապես շատ օգտակար կարող է լինել մեր էկոլոգիայի համար, մի քիչ խելք ու փող կծախսի, կարգին դիմացկուն ու ավելի կատարելագործված ռիկշաներ կսարքի  :Smile: 
բայց մեկ է` էս` Princess Mariam-ը առաջինն է ու ամենալավը  :Wink:  (լրիվ հարսանիքի սայլակ է` ետևում երկու պատուհանիկներով, որոնց տակ սիրուն կարելի է գրել Just Married  :Love: ... կարելի է էստեղից էլ սկսել օգտագործումը` մի կողմ քշելով երկար ու վնասակար լիմուզինները  :Wink:  )

----------


## Apsara

Երեկ ես էլ էի ներկա Ռիկշայի ցուցադրմանը, հետաքրքիրն այն է, որ առանց իմանալու, որ նրանք այդպիսի բան են պատրաստում դեռ մի ամիս առաջ իմ մեջ ցանկություն էր առաջացել նման մի բան ունենալու և օգտագործելու: Շատ լավն էր Ռիկշան, ճիշտա քշելու բախտ չվիճակվեց, բայց որպես ուղևոր նստեցի, լավ էլ արագ գնում էր, չնայած քշողը սովորական տղա էր սպորտսմեն չէր: Բավական շատ բազմություն էր հավաքվել, բոլորն ուզում էին փորձեին և կարող էին:

Ինչ ասեմ ուրախ եմ, որ բազմության մեջ նման երիտասարդներ կան, կազմակերպիչներից շատերին ճանաչում եմ, բոլորն էլ շատ բարի ու լավ մարդիկ են, ես էլ կուզեի իրենցից մեկը լինեմ…

----------


## Belle

Րիկշան հրաշք էէէ
լրիվ հեքիաթ  :Love: 
բա առաջին ուղևորներից մեկը լինելն ի՜՜՜նչ լաաաաավ էր  :Hands Up: 
Ի, դեպ, մասսայական արտադրության ծրագիր մոտ ապագայում հաստատ չկա, իսկ ցանկության դեպքում կարելի կլինի պատվիրել, արժեքը՝ 500-2000$  :Wink: 

Հ.Գ. Վարդ, բա ես ինչի՞ քեզ չտեսա  :Sad:

----------


## նախշուն

Զուռնա -*դհոլ*,

հայկական կարմրաթուշ խաղող, կանաչ խնձոր, տանձ ու դեղձ: Մի քանի ձեռք էլ ջանասիրաբար երկինք են շպրտում աղանձի խանձած հատիկները:
22.jpg

33.jpg

11.jpg

111.jpg

Շառլ Ազնավուրի անվանհրապարակ են մտնում ոչ թե հայկական հարսն ու փեսան, այլ բազմությունը դիմավորում է դեպի առողջ ապագա քարոզող “Րիկշա” անունով հեծանվակառքին:

Երկու ուղևորի համար նախատեսված այս հեծանվակառքը նախկին հեծանվորդ Սամվել Հովաննիսյանի հեղինակած սարքն է: Հիմքում ունենալով հեծանիվի կառուցվածքը, այն հարթ տեղանքում առանց ուղևորի զարգացնում է 20-22 կմ/ժամ միջին արագություն, իսկ ուղևորով` 18-20 կմ/ժ: Հեղինակն ասում է, որ այն էկոլոգիապես մաքուր փոխադրամիջոց է և կարող է նպաստել քաղաքի էկոլոգիական վիճակի բարելավմանը, ինչպես նաև` կարող է հանդիսանալ տուրիստական ինդուստրիայի գրավիչ մաս: -Հրաշալի է ու շատ հեշտ է քշելը,-ասում է առաջին ուղևոր Մարիշը: 


Հեղինակը դեռ չի մտածել փոխադրամիջոցի օրինականացման մասին և այն դեռ վարում է առանց պետհամարանիշի: Հավանական գնորդների մասին էլ դեռ մտածում է` «արդյոք արժե» ու ավելացնում, որ նման փոխադրամիջոց օգտագործում են արտասահմանյան մի շարք երկրներում: “Րիկշան” շարժվում է ու առաջին անգամ պտտվելու է քաղաքի ոչ մաքուր փողոցներով. հայկական սովորության համաձայն նրա հետևից ջուր են շփում ու կրկին հնչեցնում հայկական զուռնա դհոլը, հետո առանց տարակուսելու ուտում են «*կարմիր խնձորը*»: 
Panorama.*am*

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Վա՜յ, է՞ս ա էդ ռիկշա կոչվածը: Ի՞նչ եք բողոքում, սրանից լի՜քը կար Ամստերդամում ու շատ էլ հարմար էր: Ուղղակի սովորելու հարց է:

----------


## նախշուն

Դե հայ ենք էլի, չբողոքենք ?) 

Սիրում եմ քո անմիջական ռեակցիաները~~~ամենի վերաբերյալ.........

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Դե հայ ենք էլի, չբողոքենք ?) 
> 
> Սիրում եմ քո անմիջական ռեակցիաները~~~ամենի վերաբերյալ.........


Չենք բողոքում, ուղակի ասում ենք, որ պրակտիկ չէ և մեծ տարածում չի գտնի հաշվի առնելով թեկուզ միայն մեր քաղաքի ռելիեֆը: Իսկ այնպես սիրուն ա, բայց դե խաղալիք ա էլի, պարապ ժամանակ քշես մի երկու կռուգ քաղաքի կենտրոնում:

----------


## նախշուն

հա, հեծանվի համար էլ էինք տենց ասում~~
Ռելիեֆ, սար ու ձորեր~
իսկ հիմա կարելի է նկատել ԱՃԸ ՀԵԾԱՆՎԱՍԵՐ հասարակության~~
ինչ խոսք , պինդ տղաներ են պետք~ ռիկշան վարելու համար~~
ընդհանրապես Հայաստանում ապրելը շատ դժվար է~...
էկոլոգիայի վիճակն էլ շատ ծանր~~
Ուղղակի պետք է օգնենք, որ ինտեգրվի~ այսքան բան...
թե մտովի, թե բանավոր~........
Իսկ եթե նա ծնվել է հիմա, ուրեմը ինչ որ բան ունի ասելու, ցույց տալու~~, գնալու
Մենք ընդամենը կարող ենք խանգարել կամ օգնել~
Ամենայն~

----------


## Grieg

կարելի է ռիկշայի վրա տեղադրել արևային էլեմենտներ + ակումուլյատոր + գեներատոր /"սպուսկերից" իջնելուց լիցքավորվելու համար/  + փոքր էլեկտրական շարժիշ , արդյունքում քշելու գործը բավականին կհեշտանա~ իսկ փոխադրամիջոցը կմնա առանց արտանետումների

----------


## Ձայնալար

> կարելի է ռիկշայի վրա տեղադրել արևային էլեմենտներ + ակումուլյատոր + գեներատոր /"սպուսկերից" իջնելուց լիցքավորվելու համար/  + փոքր էլեկտրական շարժիշ , արդյունքում քշելու գործը բավականին կհեշտանա~ իսկ փոխադրամիջոցը կմնա առանց արտանետումների


Իհարկե կարելի է, բայց դե էլ. մարտկոցը բավական ծանր հաճույք է: Բայց դե անհնար բան չկա: Ես ի սրտե կուզենամ տեսնել Երևանը հեծանվային քաղաք: Կուզենամ, որ հնարավոր լինի քաղաքի մի կետում վերցնել հեծանիվ, վճարել, հետո հանձնել կամ թողել մեկ այլ կետում: Այ դա շար հարմար կլինի և օգտագործողների թիվը կտրուկ կաճի:

----------


## Grieg

> Իհարկե կարելի է, բայց դե էլ. մարտկոցը բավական ծանր հաճույք է: Բայց դե անհնար բան չկա: Ես ի սրտե կուզենամ տեսնել Երևանը հեծանվային քաղաք: Կուզենամ, որ հնարավոր լինի քաղաքի մի կետում վերցնել հեծանիվ, վճարել, հետո հանձնել կամ թողել մեկ այլ կետում: Այ դա շար հարմար կլինի և օգտագործողների թիվը կտրուկ կաճի:


հա ճիշտ ես, ես  հիշում եմ արտասահմանում նման հնարավորություն կար , դուրս հեծանիվ եր դրած որի վրա կոդեր գրած որին զանգահարելով հեծանվի կողպեքը բացվում էր, երբ վերջացնում էիր քշել տեղադրում էիր նման տեղ զանգում էլի հատուկ կոդ և ~վերջ:  Իսկ  մարտկոցը չեմ կարծում ահավոր ծանր լինի քանի որ ռիքշան թեթև է և բնականաբար մեծ հզորություն պետք չի :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Երբ հուլիսին Իսպանիայում էի, և իսպանացիները հպարտությամբ ցույց էին տալիս հեծանիվի համար նախատեսված նոր ճանապարհները, ես տխուր հոգոց հանեցի, ասացի, որ դա երբևէ Հայաստանում չի լինի, որովհետև հայերը շատ են սիրում ավտոմեքենաներ, դրանցից չեն կարող հրաժարվել, որովհետև խախտումներ շատ են անում, հետևաբար հեծանվաավտովթարներ շատ կլինեն: Եվ գիտե՞ք, թե ինչ պատասխանեց ինձ իսպանուհին: Նա ասաց, որ իրենց երկրում էլ, երբ հայտարարվել է այդ ճանապարհները կառուցելու մասին, մարդիկ ծիծաղել են, չեն հավատացել, թե դա հնարավոր է. իսպանացիները մեզնից պակաս խախտում անող չեն, մեզնից պակաս մեքենա սիրող չեն: Բայց գիտե՞ք, ստացվել էր: Կային նաև այդ հեծանվային կանգառները, որոնց մասին վերևում նշվել է… Ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է, մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի:

----------

